# Babies for adoption Knoxville, TN (transport available)



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We have 8 babies that will need homes in 6 weeks. Mom is a PEW Dumbo and we have been told dad is a grey (we think like chinchilla) hooded dumbo. As of now we *believe we have 4 males and 4 females, 5 hooded/spotted/dark solid and we believe 3 PEW babies. We would love to find them approved homes. There will be a small fee. If wanted our vet has agreed to neuter males for $15, but will not be able to leave until they are older. Reasonable distance transport availableThere is an adoption application and contract


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

How far is Knoxville fron Indianapolis?


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

It's actually not that far (we had a puppy go to Indy). We will happily meet maybe in KY


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

What colorish are the boys? I realize right now the are pink, lol. But any pews? If I did this, would love one like dad and a pew. I wasn't really looking for more, but have a young boy living with 3 girls. I have been thinking he might be happier with more boys. ( he is fixed, girls are or will be when big enough. One is a runt, might awhile, lol)


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

There are most likely 2 PEW and 2 Dark (hooded) boys based on skin markings and eye colors


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

New pictures... we are all black


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2016)

Are any of these babies stI'll avaliable........probably interested in females.......or maybe males depending on age in order for them to get neutered. I would need transport help, but I'm not far, I'm in Chattanooga TN. I am perfectly happy to fill out an adoption application ( I run a small breed dog rescue.....I do adoption applications, home checks, etc. as well!). IM still new to this forum, but you can message me here and/or email me at [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## RattieMomma84 (Mar 7, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what vet do you use? I am also in Knoxville, and we are wanting to find a good vet so when we finally get pups, we have somewhere to take them. We also lost our two boys so we are looking into cremation.


----------

